# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Φουσκωματακια στα ποδια καναρινιου.

## Soulaki

Καλησπερα στην παρεουλα.
Ε, δεν σας ελειψα? Που να προλαβω αραγε..... :Evilgrin0032: 
Η κιτρινη καναρινουλα μου.....η γνωστη που ολο και κατι εχει......εδω και δυο μερες, μου κανει τον πελεκανο. :sad: 
Μια στο ενα ποδι στεκετε, μια στο αλλο.
Ειναι ορεξατη, κανει μπανιο, κτλ.    κοιλιτσα πεντακαθαρη.
Οταν την επιασα σημερα να δω τι εχει, ανακαλυψα, κατω απο την πατουσα της, και στα δυο ποδαρακια, κατι κοκκινα φουσκωματακια, που μαλλον σε αυτα οφειλεται, το κουτσο που μου κανει.
Δεν ειναι ματωμενα, απλα ειναι σαν μαξιλαρακια, κοκκινωπα.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι ειμαστε επαρχια, και μονο κατι απο φαρμακειο, θα μπορεσω να βρω, γιατι σκεφτηκα την pomaba, αλλα τετοια ωρα τετοια λογια, που λενε.
Τι μου προτεινετε, να της βαλω? :Confused0033:

----------


## panagos

Δεν τραβούσες και μια φωτο μια που την έπιασες.Τράβα μια φωτό να χουμε εικόνα του προβλήματος να δούμε και οι υπόλοιποι μην τυχόν στο μέλλον έχουμε παρόμοια συμπτώματα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Βαλε της μια τσικουδια να πιει να στανιαρει το κοριτσι 
αφου την τσακωσες που την τσακωσες γιατι δεν εβγαζες και μια φωτο οπως ειπες και ο Παναγος?
αααα Σουλακι2999 θα σε μαλωσω
αμα δεν δουμε πως θα ξερουμε τι να σε πουμε ωρε τσουπα?
μεχρι να βγαλεις φωτο και να απαντησουν τα παιδια βαλε λιγη βαζελινη και τιποτα να μην ειναι, καλο θα της κανει 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Polina

ΩΩΩΩ οτι και να ειναι περαστικα ευχομαι! Σιγουρα παντως μια φωτο ειναι απαραιτητη

----------


## Soulaki

Να προσπαθησω παιδια......μακαρι.

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/gJWuLjk

----------


## Soulaki

Αυτες ειναι οι φωτο.Το ειχε παθει και παλιοτερα, αλλα δεν βρισκω εδω που ειμαι την αλοιφη που ειχα βαλει τοτε.....
Σκεφτομαι μια novaquazole,  μηπως  βοηθησει...

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν εχει μπει ξενο αντικειμενο (πχ καμμια ακιδα ξυλου ) τοτε εχεις θεμα με ποδοδερματιτιδα  . Δες αν εχεις σπιτι celestoderm ή fucicort αλοιφη

----------


## Soulaki

Ειμαι επαρχια, αλλα και στο σπιτι, δεν εχω κατι......μπορω να τα βρω σε φαρμακειο?
Ποια να προτιμησω, λετε?

----------


## Soulaki

Το γκουγκλαρα, εχουν τα φαρμακεια........πειτε μου, μονο, τι να παρω......Ευχαριστωωωωω.

----------


## jk21

και τα δυο οκ ειναι 

η μια φουσιδικο η αλλη γενταμυκινη απ αντιβιωσεις .Κορτιζονη εχουν ειτε δεξαμεθαζονη ειτε βηταμεθαζονη , δεν θυμαμαι αλλα δεν εχει σημασια 

Παρε celestoderm , ωστε αν χρειαστει να συνδιασεις στην πορεια αλοιφες , να προσθεσεις fucidin με φουσιδικο χωρις κορτιζονη και να εχουν δυο ουσιες

----------


## Soulaki

Χιλια ευχαριστω.Παω να βρω.Μια φορα την ημερα βαζω? Και για ποσσες μερες?

----------


## IscarioTis

Αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι για 7 μερες
πρωι - απογευμα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ευχαριστω, Δημητρη.
Ασχετο.
Εσυ για να με λες, τσουπα, εισαι κατω απο το αυλακι, μαλλον.

----------


## Soulaki

Μπανακι, επιτρεπετε, ή το ξεχναμε?

----------


## jk21

αν βλεπεις να λαδωνετε απ τις αλοιφες στα φτερα , ναι .Αν οχι , ας κανει λιγο υπομονη

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραια. ::

----------


## Polina

Πως πατε Soulaki?

----------


## Soulaki

Πωλινα μου, ειναι νωρις για να δω ορατη διαφορά.
Παντως απο σημερα, δεν την βλεπω να καθετε στο ενα ποδι......που σημαινει, οτι μαλλον την ανακουφιζει.......
Οταν κλεισει εβδομαδα, θα σιγουρευτουμε. :winky:

----------


## Polina

> Πωλινα μου, ειναι νωρις για να δω ορατη διαφορά.
> Παντως απο σημερα, δεν την βλεπω να καθετε στο ενα ποδι......που σημαινει, οτι μαλλον την ανακουφιζει.......
> Οταν κλεισει εβδομαδα, θα σιγουρευτουμε.


Τελεια! Κατι ειναι κι αυτο!!! Και παλι περαστικα!

----------


## Soulaki

Να μαστε παλι, με το γνωστο θεμα.....μετα απο περιπου δυο εβδομαδες, αφου τελειωσαμε την θεραπεια με celestoderm, η μικρη παλι, στο ενα ποδι καθετε.....την κοιταξα, και ειναι και τα δυο ερεθισμενα και κοκκινα.....
Θα βαλω φωτο σε λιγο.Αν καποιος εχει κατι να προτεινει..... :sad:

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/MeVX4OI
https://imgur.com/a/5lwlmgk
Εν το μεταξυ, οταν την επιασα για την φωτο, εβγαλε κατι σαν φλουδιτσα επανω στο χερι μου, κιτρινη, απο το καλαμι, του ποδιου.
Να πω οτι εβαλα παλι μια φορα μονο σημερα, την ιδια αλοιφη.....μηπως προσωρινα ανακουφιστει......μεχρι νεωτερας.

----------


## Flifliki

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να της τα ερεθίζει κάτι στο κλουβί;

----------


## Soulaki

Οχι, Ολυμπια μου....δυστηχως.Μακαρι να ηταν κατι τοσο απλο.

----------


## amatina

Γνώμη μου, στο βαθμό που είναι εάν δεν το πας σε γιατρό… (έστω σε γενικό  χειρουργό ή δερματολόγο) δεν θα επανακάμψει αλλά θα χειροτερεύει. Η θεραπεία είναι πολύμηνη.

----------


## jk21

πριν την εναρξη της αγωγης 



και σημερα 





Αυτο ειναι το αλλο ποδι ;







Αν ειχα στοιχεια για την εξελιξη ολο αυτο το διαστημα , θα μπορουσα να συμπερανω αν κατι επιδεινωνεται στην εικονα ή οχι .Το ποδι ειναι σαφως καλυτερα αλλα μπορει να ηταν ακομα καλυτερα και τωρα να χειροτερευει . Δεν εχει καθαρισει τελειως .Υπαρχει μικροτερη διογκωση . Ποσες μερες εδωσες celestoderm ;

Μια ή δυο φορες την ημερα;

----------


## Soulaki

Εδωσα μια εβδομαδα, απο δυο φορες την ημερα.
Ειχε υποχωρησει, δεν ειχε ομως φυγει τελειος.....το πουλακι, πατουσε κανονικα τα ποδαρακια του, χωρις να δειχνει κατι να το ενοχλει.
Καταλαβα οτι κατι παιζει, οταν το ειδα παλι εχθες, στο ενα ποδι, να καθετε.
Ναι, ειναι η μια φωτογραφια του ενος ποδιού, και η αλλη του άλλου.
Μου κανει αντυπωση, αυτο το μαυραδακι, που οταν πρωτο ξεκινησε το θεμα δεν υπηρχε.......στις πιο παλιες φωτο, εννοω προ 20 ημερων περιπου.
Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.

----------


## Soulaki

Εν τω μεταξυ, εχω και πιο σοβαρο προβλημα......η θυληκιά του κ.Δημητρη, εχει εκτις απο το ιδιο πραγμα στα ποδια, μια μεγαλη κιτρινη μπαλα, κατω απο τον λαιμο, και ειναι επισης κιτρινη η αμαρα της.
Φωτο, εχω αλλα δεν μπιρω να τις ανεβασω απο το imgur.
O τιμπραντο μου, ο μεγαλουλης, εχει και αυτος, ενα μικρο κιτρινο μπαλακι  στον λαιμο, και κιτρινη αμαρα επισης.
Αυτα παθαινω, να βαζω τον αντρα μου, να ανεβαζει, και μετα δεν ξερω εγω..... :Thumbdown:

----------


## Soulaki

https://i.imgur.com/56rdc5o.jpg

----------


## Soulaki

https://i.imgur.com/VbG2Fc7.jpg

----------


## Soulaki

https://i.imgur.com/xen0V8b.jpg
Εδω ειναι ο λαιμος της μικρης.

----------


## jk21

Σουλα αυτο που βλεπουμε ειναι εντονη ποσοτητα λιπους !  προσεχε με τη διατροφη !  ή δινεις λαθος μιγμα σπορων ή ανεξελεγκτη ποσοτητα που και με 100 % κεχρι μπορει να οδηγησει σε παχυνση  ή δινεις αυγοτροφη ή αυγο πολυ συχνα και κυριως σε ποσοτητα 

Για το ποδαρακι προφανως σταματησες πριν καθαρισει εντελως η φλεγμονη . Επρεπε να το ειχαμε δει  ...


Ξεκινας ξανα πρωι απογευμα και να το βλεπουμε εστω ανα 3ημερο αλλα αν δεν εχει καθαρισει στην εβδομαδα θα συνεχισεις με fucidin γιατι η celestoderm εχει και κορτιζονη

----------


## Soulaki

https://i.imgur.com/3bzBpMZ.jpg
και εδω ειναι η αμαρα της μικρης.......
Παιδια συγνωμη για τα πολλα ποστ, μια μια καταφερα να τις βαλω.....παιδευομαι τοση ωρα.
Να σημειωσω οτι η μικρη, καθετε κατω, στο πατωμα, σαν να κλωσα.......σαν να την βαραινει, αυτο το πραγμα.....
Η καρδερινοκαναρα, δεν εχει τιποτα, και η κιτρινη, ευτυχως δεν εχει αυτα τα κιτρινα, σαν λιπος.....
Πειτε μου καμια γνωμη, γιατι τα  βλεπω δυσκολα, τα πραγματα.... :sad:

----------


## IscarioTis

οι κοιλιες τους μου θυμιζουν τα πρωτα καναρινια που ειχα
να τους βαζεις τροφη αλλα μονο οσο τρωνε την μερα οχι παραπανω,γιατι για τον χειμωνα το λιπος ειναι οτι πρεπει,(πρεπει  να χασει λιγο αλλα χειμωνας ειναι) αλλα για το καλοκαιρι θα ειναι θεμα με την θερμοκρασια να ειναι κατα μεσω ορο 30+ ,μερικες φορες αγγιζει και τους 39,μην παθει καμια θερμοπληξια απο το πουθενα
Αθανασια μηπως οταν καθεται κατω ανοιγει και το στομα?
μηπως ειναι απο την πολυ ζεστη και κατω εχει περισσοτερη δροσια?

----------


## Soulaki

Το μιγμα που δινω ειναι την vadigran, χωρις μπισκοτακια, και τετοια.
Βαζω μια και μιση κουταλιτσα του γλυκου......αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι η μικρη την τσακιζει.Ειναι η πιο φαγανη, απο ολα.
Αυγο μια φορα την εβδομαδα, τους βαζω απο μισο αυγο στο καθε πουλακι.
Και επισης αυγοτροφη, βαζω, μια κουταλια του γλυκου.
Φρουτα λαχανικα καθε μερα.
Ειναι μεγαλες οι ποσοτητες?
Τα φρουτα παχαινουν πιο πολυ?
ποσο σπορια να βαζω?Να το κανω μια κουταλια?
Τουλαχιστον δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο......ολα μαζι με βρισκουν, εμενα.....μα τοσο πολυ λιπος?
Πως θα γινει να αδυνατησω, την χοντρουλα μου?
Θα βαλω και στα δικα της ποδαρακια αλοιφη, γιατι βλεπω εχει το ιδιο πραγμα.Αυτο το μαυραδακι.

----------


## Soulaki

Κ.Δημητρη, σας χιλιοευχαριστω, για ακομα μια φορά.Οντως, δεν ειχε καθαρισει τελειως στην εβδομαδα, που την σταματησα, αλλα ακολουθησα οδηγιες, και φοβηθηκα, να βαλω παραπανω μερες......
Δημητρη, σε ευχαριστω.Τα πουλακια μου, ολα τα εχω μεσα, και οχι δεν ανοιγει στομα.......ασε που ανα διαστηματα, βαζω και λιγο το κλιματιστικο, χωρις να τα βαραει.......
Παμτως θελει επειγοντως διαιτα....

----------


## IscarioTis

To ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω Σουλακι1928475493936756590  ::  μην ξεχνιομαστε 
με το Αρσενικο μου καναρινι
οταν βαζω αυγοτροφη δεν αφηνει το τσουπι να πλησιασει καθολου καθεται και αφου φαει οτι θελει μετα φευγει
οποτε και εγω τους βαζω ανα 2 μερες μισο κουταλακι του γλυκου,σε 2 αυγοθηκες ωστε σε οποια αυγοθηκη και να παει να εχει την ιδιο ποσοτητα ωστε η θυληκια να εχει φαει αρκετη αυγοτροφη μεχρι να τελιωσει ο χοντρος απο την αλλη και να μην φαει παραπανω,δεν ξερω αμα σου εδωσα να καταλαβεις
τα φρουτα δεν παχαινουν μην φοβασαι
πρασσιναδα δινεις?
τα πουλακια τα εχεις ζευγαρι?
εγω στις καρδερινες π.χ βαζω 3 κουταλιες της σουπας και κραταει 2-3μερες αναλογως μετα απο 1 μερα το κοιταω και βλεπω τι γινεται.

----------


## Soulaki

ΤΙ να πω......φοβερη αναβαθμιση.Κατι σαν την μουμια 1000 ετων νιωθω... :: 
Στο θεμα μας.....ειναι μονη της, δεν τρωει αλλουνού φαγητο, απλα, εγω το παρακανα, μου φαινεται....αντε να φυγει η μπάκα τωρα....αφου δεν ειναι κανενας ογκος, παλι καλα.
Το ποδαρακι της απο κατω, δεν μοιαζει με της αλλης???εχει το μαυρακι, αλλα οχι φουσκωμα.....τουλαχιστον ακομα.
Τι να κανω?
να ξεκινησω και σε αυτην αλοιφη?

----------


## Soulaki

> https://i.imgur.com/3bzBpMZ.jpg
> και εδω ειναι η αμαρα της μικρης.......
> Παιδια συγνωμη για τα πολλα ποστ, μια μια καταφερα να τις βαλω.....παιδευομαι τοση ωρα.
> Να σημειωσω οτι η μικρη, καθετε κατω, στο πατωμα, σαν να κλωσα.......σαν να την βαραινει, αυτο το πραγμα.....
> Η καρδερινοκαναρα, δεν εχει τιποτα, και η κιτρινη, ευτυχως δεν εχει αυτα τα κιτρινα, σαν λιπος.....
> Πειτε μου καμια γνωμη, γιατι τα  βλεπω δυσκολα, τα πραγματα....


Δειτε λιγο σε αυτη την φωτο, το ποδαρακι, το μαυρακι, της σταχτη, καναρινουλας, να μου πειτε αν ειναι να αρχησω και σε αυτην θεραπεια.

----------


## Soulaki

https://i.imgur.com/TmNGoJY.jpg
Αυτη, ειναι η σταση της σταχτουλας, ολη μερα σημερα.
Της εβαλα μπανακι, μπηκε, και επεστρεψε στην αρχικη της θεση......
Τρωει και πινει, αλλα δεν κανει τοσσες κουτσουλιες, ως συνηθως....οσον αφορα την ποσοτητα.
Τελικα της εβαλα και αυτης αλοιφη......μιας και νυχτωσε και θα κανει νανι. :Evilgrin0039: 
Θελω να δω αν θα ανεβει, στο κλαρακι της, και πως θα ειναι αυριο.....

----------


## IscarioTis

Μηπως χτυπησε το ποδαρακι της και δεν μπορει να το πατησει γιατι ποναει? 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δειχνει ενα μαυρακι που αν δεν ειναι κουτσουλια και φυγει με χλιαρο νερο , τοτε ειναι και αυτο εστια ποδοδερματιτιδας  

Με τη διαιτα ...  αραιωσε με κεχρι το μιγμα (αλλο τοσο κεχρι ) και δινε μεχρι 1 κουταλι του γλυκου την ημερα κοφτο αυστηρα και δινε φουλ χορταρικα οσο θελει 

Ποιο μιγμα της  vadigran συγκεκριμενα εχεις;

* για την καναρα που ειναι στον πατο , αν δεν ειχε επηρεαστει απο τη ζεστη , τοτε μαλλον καπου χτυπησε ... ας δουμε αυριο πως θα ξυπνησει

----------


## Soulaki

Η καναρα στον πατο, εκανε μπανακι, και δεν φευγει, αυτο το μαυρακι, αρα εχουμε, μια απο τα ιδια......να χτυπησε, κιολας? Τι να πω.
Μονη της ειναι στο κλουβι.....
Το πρωι ειναι ζωηρη, τρωει πινει, αλλα μετα, πιανει θεση.Την ειδα πριν λιγο, ανεβηκε στο κλαρακι της, και μετα που ξαναπηγα, ηταν κατω.
Μαλλον εκει θα κοιμηθει.....
Το μιγμα που δινω ειναι vadigran canaries 4 εποχων με ρουπσεν.Θα μειωσω αυστηρα απο αυριο, οπως μου λετε....
Αυτη η ποδοδερματιτιδα, ειναι ιος?
Κολαει το ενα με το αλλο?
Να προσεξω κατι, ισως?

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον ... κλωσσα << αερα >> ή εστω βολευετε ετσι 

Η ποδοδερματιτιδα ειναι το αποτελεσμα μικροβιακης λοιμωξης , ειτε απο σταφυλοκοκκο ειτε απ e coli που εισερχεται σε τραυματισμενα σημεια (αρκει και μια αμυχη )  και η ελλειψη βιταμινης Α προδιαθετει για πουλια που ρεπουν στο προβλημα αυτο 

Το μιγμα αν ειναι πολυ , δωστο σιγα σιγα και αραιωμενο , μονο σε οποιο πουλι δεν εχεις ακομα προβλημα . Σε αυτα που ειναι παχουλα , ξεχνα το . Αν δεν ειναι πολυ απλα μην το ξαναδινεις 

Μολις σημερα το πρωι ρωτησα την πτηνιατρο  ( αν και ηξερα απλα ηθελα να γραφτει απ πτηνιατρο ) σε ομαδα γνωστου πτηνιατρικου κεντρου - εργαστηριου στο facebook  , για τη γνωμη της ως προς την επιδραση του αρχεγονου *μη* μεταλλαγμενου ρουμπσεν στην υγεια του θυρεοειδη των πουλιων (δες και αλλες πληροφοριες αναλυτικα εδω Ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος  )

Αφορμη  δημοσιευση της εκει , για ασθενεια των φωνητικων χορδων που οφειλετε ειτε σε μικροβια ειτε σε candida ειτε στο θυρεοειδη  .. η απαντηση της για το μη μεταλλαγμενο rubsen ηταν σαφης και για την αρνητικη επιδραση του στις χορδες των πουλιων οταν δινεται σε ποσοτητα και πως πετυχαινουν οτι πετυχαινουν οι εκτροφεις στα καναρινια φωνης αρρωσταινοντας στην ουσια τα πουλια  . Σαφης ηταν επισης και η απαντηση της στην ενισχυση που κανουν στους candida τροφες με τη ζαχαρη σαν ενα απ τα βασικα τους συστατικα  ( να θυμισω οτι αρκετες απο τις πιο ονομαστες ετοιμες αυγοτροφες την εχουν ... )  .

----------


## Soulaki

Μαλλον, εχετε δικιο......βολευετε, τελικα.
Το πρωι, κελαηδησε, εφαγε , ηπιε, και  μετα επιασε θεσουλα παλι.
Το ματι ειναι ζωηρο η πονήρο....δεν δειχνει αρρωστη.
Τροφη, δεν εχω πολυ......εχετε να μου προτεινετε καποια , που να πωλειτε σε σακουλακι, (συνηθως του κιλου παιρνω, μιας και  ειναι λιγα τα πουλακια μου)να αλαξω μαρκα......που να εχει οσο γινετε, τις σωστες αναλογιες σπορων?

----------


## jk21

Στην Αθηνα μπορεις να βρεις στο Περιστερι σε καταστημα στη θηβων την 


*BLATTNER canary color mix* 

Aυτη χρησιμιποιω αυτη τη στιγμη .Την ειχα παρει τσουβαλι με αλλο μελος μας και τουλαχιστον πριν λιγο καιρο δινανε και χυμα σε σακκουλακια που συσκευαζουν αεροστεγως οταν ανοιγουν τσουβαλι 

και η vadigran canary breeder plus και η quicko breeder plus ειναι πλησιον καπως σε οτι προτιμω αλλα οχι τοσο οσο αυτη  

Αλλα μελη δινουν και αλλες και ειναι ευχαριστημενοι . Αλλα πχ η manitoba t3 platinum ειναι πιο λιπαρη 

Ολες παντως σε παχουλα πουλακια θελουν αραιωση με κεχρι

50 - 50  (μισο κεχρι μισο μιγμα τουλαχιστον )

----------


## Soulaki

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ, κ.Δημητρη.Να εισαστε καλα.
Θα κοιταξω, τι μπορω να βρω.Και να παρω και εξτρα κεχρι, για αραιωση.
Φωτο απο ποδαρακια, μετα απο μια εβδομαδα θα ξαναβαλω, να δουμε πως πανε, τα ζουζουνια. :: 
Καλο σας απογευμα. :bye:

----------


## jk21

ανα 3ημερο

----------


## Soulaki

Οκ. :bye:

----------


## Soulaki

https://i.imgur.com/IzbVhYF.jpg

----------


## Soulaki

https://i.imgur.com/pVLsbej.jpg

----------


## Soulaki

https://i.imgur.com/zRTEutg.jpg

----------


## Soulaki

https://i.imgur.com/zj0nbtc.jpg

----------


## Soulaki

Τα καταφερα, και σημερα.
Τι λετε, για τα πατουσακια μας?

----------


## jk21

Πριν  ξεκινησεις ξανα την αλοιφη 




Χτες . Η επουλωση προχωρα κανονικα .Συνεχιζεις και εχουμε ξανα φωτο τη Δευτερα .Δεν σταματας τιποτα αν δεν δουμε φωτο

----------


## Soulaki

:Confused0006:  :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:

----------


## Soulaki

Φανταζομαι, προσεξατε οτι ειναι φωτο για δυο διαφορετικα πουλακια.......τα ποδαρακια που μου ποσταρετε....... :Anim 55:  ανασφαλειες, πουλομαμάς. χαχαχα.
Οποτε, σουπερ.....τα λεμε παλι Δευτερα... :Happy0064:  :Sign0027:

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν το προσεξα γιατι εκεινη τη στιγμη ημουν υπ ατμον για να φυγω εκτος ... 

η κιτρινη τελικα βλεπω οτι ειναι ετσι τωρα που επισης δειχνει οτι ειναι σαφως καλυτερα και επουλωνεται  .Η προηγουμενη (η παλιοτερη ) της γκρι ; την εψαχνα τωρα και δεν την βρισκω (ειμαι και παλι υπ ατμον χαχαχα )

----------


## Soulaki

> https://i.imgur.com/3bzBpMZ.jpg
> και εδω ειναι η αμαρα της μικρης.......
> Παιδια συγνωμη για τα πολλα ποστ, μια μια καταφερα να τις βαλω.....παιδευομαι τοση ωρα.
> Να σημειωσω οτι η μικρη, καθετε κατω, στο πατωμα, σαν να κλωσα.......σαν να την βαραινει, αυτο το πραγμα.....
> Η καρδερινοκαναρα, δεν εχει τιποτα, και η κιτρινη, ευτυχως δεν εχει αυτα τα κιτρινα, σαν λιπος.....
> Πειτε μου καμια γνωμη, γιατι τα  βλεπω δυσκολα, τα πραγματα....


Δεν πειραζει.....ανθρωποι ειμαστε, προς θεου.....
Εδω ειναι πως ηταν το ποδαρακι, οταν ξεκινησα την αλοιφη, μαζι με την αλλη, κιτρινη καναρινουλα.Ειχα βαλει την φωτο, για την κιτρινη αμαρα της, αλλα φαινεται, και το ποδαρακι.

----------


## jk21

Aυτη που ειχες βαλει , ειναι απο το αλλο ποδι

----------


## Soulaki

Δικιο, εχετε......θα βαλω μια στα γρηγορα.

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/kxgqqqq

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/5h28DeW
Νομιζω, εφυγε, τελειος???
Πειτε μου, κατι αλλο......αυτη η χοντρουλα, με την διαιτα που της κανω, αραγε σε ποσο καιρο θα χασει όλοοο, αυτο το λιπος στον λαιμο της?
Ειναι επικυνδινο, για την υγεια της?

----------


## dikai

Είναι και πυρωμένη η θηλυκιά σου οπότε θέλει να ηρεμήσει πρώτα και μετά θα δείς πως είναι.
Βάζε μπάνιο και ίσως σε μέρη με λιγώτερο φωτισμό και μακριά απο αρσενικά.
Αν της κάνεις λιγο διαιτα πρέπει να ελαττώσεις τους λιπαρούς ειδικά τώρα στην πτερόρροια.
Απλά ανάμειξε το βασικό σου μείγμα με άλλο τόσο κεχρί.Μισή κουταλία μείγμα μισή κεχρί και αν δεν το τρώει αστο και δευτερη μερα χωρίς να βαλεις απο το βασικό μείγμα.




> https://imgur.com/a/5h28DeW
> Νομιζω, εφυγε, τελειος???
> Πειτε μου, κατι αλλο......αυτη η χοντρουλα, με την διαιτα που της κανω, αραγε σε ποσο καιρο θα χασει όλοοο, αυτο το λιπος στον λαιμο της?
> Ειναι επικυνδινο, για την υγεια της?

----------


## jk21

Aυτη που επισυναπτω , ειναι κοντινη αυτης που εβαλες τωρα στο ποστ 63




Διευκρινισε μου , ποια ειναι η πιο προσφατη ; αυτη που εβαλες στο 63 και επισυναψα πιο πανω ή αυτη που εχεις στο ποστ 51  ; δηλαδη αυτη ; 







Στο 63 δειχνει η πιο βελτιωμενη εικονα αλλα θελει και αλλο για να καθαρισει εντελως

----------


## Soulaki

Καλησπερα.Η ποστ 51 ειναι η παλια.....η 63 ειναι η πιο προσφατη.......εχει νελτιωθει......
οποτε συνεχιζω......σε κανα τριημερο, να ξαναβαλω φωτογραφιουλες να το δουμε? ή νωριτερα?

----------


## Soulaki

> Είναι και πυρωμένη η θηλυκιά σου οπότε θέλει να ηρεμήσει πρώτα και μετά θα δείς πως είναι.
> Βάζε μπάνιο και ίσως σε μέρη με λιγώτερο φωτισμό και μακριά απο αρσενικά.
> Αν της κάνεις λιγο διαιτα πρέπει να ελαττώσεις τους λιπαρούς ειδικά τώρα στην πτερόρροια.
> Απλά ανάμειξε το βασικό σου μείγμα με άλλο τόσο κεχρί.Μισή κουταλία μείγμα μισή κεχρί και αν δεν το τρώει αστο και δευτερη μερα χωρίς να βαλεις απο το βασικό μείγμα.


Σε ευχαριστω, πολυ.Μονο που μπανακι, δεν μπορω να βαλω, γιατι κανει θεραπεια......και δεν επιτρεπετε.
Η καημενουλα μου, σημερα ειχε πεσει με τα μουτρα στην ποτιστρα, να δροσιστει.......αχ, τι να την κανω.

----------


## dikai

> Σε ευχαριστω, πολυ.Μονο που μπανακι, δεν μπορω να βαλω, γιατι κανει θεραπεια......και δεν επιτρεπετε.
> Η καημενουλα μου, σημερα ειχε πεσει με τα μουτρα στην ποτιστρα, να δροσιστει.......αχ, τι να την κανω.


Τι δεν επιτρέπεται;
Βάζε αλοιφή πρωι-βραδυ και το μεσημερι μπανιο και ηλιο για 20 λεπτα.
Δεν μενει η αλοιφη στο ποδι,την απορροφαει το δερμα.Χειροτερα ειναι να το αφηνεις με λερωμενο πτερωμα

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

μπορει κανονικα να κανει μπανιο !

----------


## Soulaki

Αααααα, οκ τοτε.
Αντε γιατι τα καημενα, εχουν ταλαιπωρηθει, παρολο που τα εχω μεσα, ενα μπανακι, το θελουν.

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/kjX0RrZ

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/Gg3RbEU

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/AYFFM4e

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/0UNzzQp

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/V1CrC1L

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/1iMy8wJ

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/ITC6dy5

----------


## Soulaki

Πειτε μου για τα ποδαρακια, και κυριως η κιτρινη, εχει κανει καρινα, νομιζω, και τα ματια της, εχουν σαν κενο απο πουπουλα γυρω γυρω.....
Την βλεπω, τρωει, κανει μπανιο......αλλα σεν ειναι τοσο, ζωηρη....

----------


## amatina

Στο μήνυμα 25 έχω πει τη γνώμη μου, ίσως να μην το διάβασες.

----------


## Soulaki

Το εχω διαβασει, το μηνυμα Μιχαλη, αλλα δεν υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα.....αυτη την στιγμη τουλαχιστον.
Στο φορουμ υπαρχουν ατομα με μεγαλη εμπειρα ,που και εμενα οπως και αλλα μελη, εχουν κατα καιρους βοηθησει......παρα πολυ.

Το συγκεκριμενο πουλακι, εχει αγοραστει απο πετ, δυστηχως, και οπως και ενα αλλο που ειχα, απο την αρχη, παρουσιαζει διαφορα προβληματα κατα καιρους......θα δουμε.
Ελπιζω να τα καταφερει....

----------


## amatina

Από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει και από την εικόνα που είδα σου είχα δώσει τότε τη γνώμη μου. Μακάρι να φτιάξει με αλοιφές, αλλά χλωμό το βλέπω.
Το Bumblefoot  είναι σηπτική κατάσταση του ποδιού  Εμφανίζεται συνήθως μετά την εισαγωγή της λοίμωξης στους ιστούς του ποδιού. Ένας αριθμός παραγόντων μπορεί να προδιαθέσει στην ανάπτυξη αυτής της κατάστασης. Αυτοί οι παράγοντες περιλαμβάνουν την ασθένεια, τη διείσδυση των τραυματισμών, την κακή διατροφή και τις μετέπειτα διατροφικές ανεπάρκειες (π.χ. υποβιταμίνωση Α [και τις βρώμικες συνθήκες διαβίωσης.  Οποιαδήποτε διακοπή της άμυνας του δέρματος θα διευκολύνει την είσοδο της λοίμωξης στο πόδι. Τα συστήματα ταξινόμησης έχουν προταθεί για το bumblefoot διαιρώντας σε  πέντε βαθμούς.  Πρέπει να γίνει προσεκτική αξιολόγηση της κάθε περίπτωσης και να καθοριστεί ένα κατάλληλο θεραπευτικό σχέδιο.Στα πτηνά το απόστημα πρέπει να ανοίξει και το συσσωρευμένο πύο ξύνεται με το χέρι. Η αποστηματικός περιοχή πρέπει να καθαρίζεται με αντισηπτικό διάλυμα και η πληγή με φάρμακα Επίδεση του τραύματος θα βοηθήσει στην πρόληψη της περαιτέρω μόλυνση.Ένα απόστημα είναι μία εντοπισμένη λοίμωξη, η οποία μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε πόνο, βλάβη των ιστών, σηψαιμία και το θάνατο.

----------


## jk21

Στο γκρι υπαρχει μια σταθερη βελτιωση . Οι αρχικες που δεν εβαλα , ηταν ακομα χειροτερες .Δεν σταματας την αλοιφη και το βλεπουμε  μεσα στο ΣΚ 


Σημερινη 



προηγουμενη 



σημερινη




προηγουμενη







Στο κιτρινο το προβλημα ειναι πιο σημαντικο 




αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι σε σχεση με την προηγουμενη εικονα του  ισως εχει λιγο αποδιογκωθει εσωτερικα του κακαδιου , μεσα στο ποδι 







Θυμισε μου αν εχεις αντιβιωσεις και ποιες (αν προκειται για σκονες που γινονται υγρο , οχι ετοιμασμενες ηδη σε υγρο απο παλιοτερα )  . Ειμαι μεταξυ της σκεψης για augmentin ή δοξυκυκλινης  . Το bumblefoot σιγουρα δεν ειναι μια απλη υποθεση και σιγουρα σε προχωρημενο σταδιο  ( δες εδω τα σταδια αναπτυξης της νοσου 
https://hari.ca/avian-care/health-mo...lefoot-parrots   )


ειναι δυσκολο να χτυπηθει αν εχει φτασει στο κοκκαλο και εχει δημιουργησει νεκρωτικους ιστους , ομως δεν εχουν φτασει ακομα σε αυτο το σημειο τα πουλακια .Σιγουρα επισης πρεπει να προβληματιστουμε γιατι δεν ειναι κατι μεμονωμενο στο ενα και ειναι και στα δυο , αρα οχι σχετικα τυχαιο γεγονος αλλα μαλλον καποια απο τις αιτιες κοινα παρουσα . Υλικο πατηθρας; προβληματα διατροφικα πριν τα παρεις ή και μετα; Απο καθαριοτητα δεν νομιζω να εχουμε θεμα  ...

----------


## Soulaki

Δεν εχω καποια αντιβιωση, τυπου augmentin, αλλα εχω κατι που μονο αν παω σπιτι, θα σας πω, γιατι δεν θυμαμαι, ονομα......ειναι σκονη και το ειχα παρει απο μαγαζι με κτηνιατρικα......το ειχαμε δωσει παλιοτερα.
Φυσικα, μπορω να αγορασω, ο,τι μου πειτε.
οσον αφορα την διατροφη, δινω καθε μερα φρουτα λαχανικα, αυγο αυγοτροφη δικια μου, εναλαξ φυσικα.
Πατηθρες εχω τις πλαστικες, απλες που υπαρχουν.....
Καθαριζω και πλενω σκευη και κλουβια μια φορα την εβδομαδα......δεν ξερω γιατι κολησε, και η γκριζουλα, και πως......με τι τροπο μεταδιδετε αυτο?
Με προβληματιζει, πολυ η κατασταση......
Αν κατι απο αυτα που κανω, ειναι λαθος......μου λετε, να το διορθωσω.....τι να πω.....φοβαμαι, μην κολησουν και τα αλλα δυο.....

Καθε συμβουλη, καλοδεχουμενη......
Ισως καποιο καθαριστικο, ισχυρο, να δοκιμασω? Χλωρινη, ας πουμε? :sad:  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## Soulaki

Τι να πω, το μονο που ισως μπορω να σκεφτω, ειναι οτι πατανε στις κουτσουλιες τους, που μενουν επανω στο καγκελο.....μεταδιδεται, ετσι? 

Αλλα τι μπορω να κανω, γι αυτο?

πρεπει να βρεθει η αιτια οπωσδηποτε, ομως.

----------


## jk21

Μου λες για το φαρμακο και τα ξαναλεμε για αυτο 

Αλλαζεις τις πατηθρες και στη θεση τους βαζεις προσωρινα μεχρι να καθαρισουν τα ποδαρακια , καποιες αλλες φτιαγμενες απο σχοινι  (θα βρεις σε καταστηματα με χρωματα , οικοδομικα ) σε παχος να ταιριαζει στο κλεισιμο των δαχτυλων τους (ας με συμπληρωσει καποιο μελος γιατι δεν θυμαμαι διαμετρο αυτη τη στιγμη )με προσοχη οι ακρες του να ειναι εκτος κλουβιου να μην το τσιμπαει . Αν δεν τις λερωνει και τις καθαριζεις ή τις αλλαζεις συχνα και προσεχεις να μην μαδα το σχοινι στην ακρη , ειναι οτι καλυτερο γενικα για την περιπτωση τους με την ευαισθησια που εχουν .Αλλιως μετα βαζεις ξυλινες , αγοραζοντας απο πολυκαταστημα με ειδη για το σπιτι  και σε καταστηματα με ξυλεια , τις λεγομενες καμβιλιες (βγαινουν σχεδον στο μετρο και ειναι οικονομικες ) και φτιαξεις ξυλινες πατηθρες .Οχι πλαστικες . Ειδικα αν εχουν γωνιες , συχνα σε μικρες αμυχες στην πατουσα , οταν μαλιστα το δερμα το ευνοει (χαμηλη πχ βιτ Α ) δημιουργουνται επιμολυνσεις με εισχωρηση των μικροβιων που ετσι κι αλλιως υπαρχουν και σε καθαρους χωρους

----------


## Soulaki

Το cosumix plus, εννοω, τωρα μπηκα, και το βρηκα.
Θα δω για ξυλινες πατηθρες......ομως αυτες, δεν καθαριζονται τοσο κσλα οπως οι πλαστικες.....
Αν βαλω στρογγυλες, πλαστικες? Λετε, δεν κανουν?

----------


## Soulaki

Επισης, υπαρχει βιταμινη Α, σε σκευασμα, να τα ενισχυσω λιγο?
ή σε ποιες τροφες περιεχετε, να τα φορτωσω λιγο , μηπως βοηθησει.
Εσεις τα κλουβια, με τι, τα πλενετε?

----------


## Soulaki

Εκατσα και ξαναεπληνα, ολα τα κλουβια, με χλωρινη......εβαλα τελικα ξυλινες καβιλιες, για πατηθρες....

----------


## jk21

Ξεκινησε αυτο στη δοσολογια για ποτιστρα που εχεις .Για μια εβδομαδα  . Ισως βοηθησει στα ποδαρακια κιολας αλλα και στη διαθεση της .Δεν ειναι πολυ αδυνατη αλλα εχει καρινα ελαφρως αδυνατισμενη .Ας μην παρει αρχικα κατι ισχυροτερο . Θα μας πεις αν δεις ομως δακρυ στο ματι στην πορεια . 

Αν μια φορα στις 10 μερες αφηνεις τις πατηθρες για 15 λεπτα σε διαλυμα χλωρινης σε νερο 1 προς 10 και μετα ξεπλυνεις καλα και στεγνωσει δεν εχεις κανενα θεμα .Ενδιαμεσα αν λερωνουν αρκετα και σκετο νερο αν πρωτα τριψεις με ενα σφουγγαρι και φυγουν οι κουτσουλιες , μια χαρα ειναι .Εγω και πιο αργα καθαριζω και δεν εχω θεμα . Δεν ειναι το καθαρισμα η πηγη στο προβλημα σου .Οι περισσοτεροι αντρες εκτροφεις ειμαστε αρκετα βρωμιαρηδες .Μην κοιτας τις φωτο που βγαζουν στα εκτροφεια ολοι , οταν εχουν πρωτα κανει καλη καθαριοτητα ...  Η ξυλινη πατηθρα για πουλια χωρις προβλημα ειναι ιδανικη .Για πουλια με ποδοδερματιτιδα , εστω προσωρινα , ισως αυτες απο σχοινι (συμφωνα με την διεθνη βιβλιογραφια και οτι μου εχει πει πτηνιατρος ) ειναι καπως καλυτερη

----------


## Soulaki

Σας ευχαριστω, κ.Δημητρη,για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες σας.....ξεκινησα, σημερα κιολας την θεραπεια, και ελπιζω να βοηθησει.
Οσον αφορα την βιταμινη Α, που βοηθα, τι μπορω να δινω? Να μην εχω τα ιδια και στα υπολοιπα.......
Σαν συμπληρωμα διατροφης δινω μια φορα την εβδομαδα, το mutavit.
Με καλυπτει, λετε?

----------


## panagos

Καλημέρα.Μπορείς να δίνεις κόκκινη πιπεριά (γλυκιά), κορότο, βασιλικό,ρίγανι,κρόκος αυγού ( έτσι και αλλιώς δίνεις αυγοτροφή)

----------


## jk21

Ειτε γιατι πλησιαζει πτεροροια ειτε γιατι ο οργανισμος τους εχει αναγκη ενισχυσης , δινε συχνα κροκο αυγου ή αυγοτροφη που να τον περιεχει και δωσε για 7 μερες συνεχομενες mutavit και μετα 1 φορα καθε 3 μερα ολο τον Αυγουστο .Μια χαρα ειναι το Mutavit σαν συμπληρωμα ως προς τη βιτ Α . Απλα θα ηθελα να ετοιμαζεις μικρη ποσοτητα διαλυματος (πχ 25 ml μονο ) και να αλλαζεις το νερο εντος της ημερας , ενω με το διαλλυμα να αφρατευεις και την αυγοτροφη Ετσι δεν θα αλλοιωνονται οι βιτ στην ποτιστρα απ το φως και τον αερα και κυριως μεσω της αυγοτροφης που θα εχει και λιπαρα , θα απορροφαται καλυτερη η βιτ Α

----------


## panagos

Καλημέρα Αθανασία.Μπορείς να δίνεις κόκκινη πιπεριά (γλυκιά), κρόκο αυγού(έτσι κι αλλιώς έχει η αυγοτροφή σου), κορότο, ρίγανη, βασιλικός.

----------


## Soulaki

Παιδια, καλημερα.
Ανοιξα νεο θεμα, μιας και στο παλιο, δεν φαινονται οι δημοσιευσεις μελων, οπως με ενημερωσε η διαχειρηση, και θελω να πω τα νεα μου.
Καταρχας, ξεκινω, με το οτι σημερα το πρωι, κατεληξε η κιτρινη καναρινουλα μου, συντροφάκι μου, για δυομιση τουλαχιστον χρονια.
Εδινα cosumix, και αλοιφη, για την ποδοδερματιτιτδα, και ενω εδειχνε σημαδια βελτιωσης(μεχρι μπανακι, εκανε εχθες) σημερα με αφησε...... :Ashamed0001: 

Απο την αρχη της περιπετειας της, εχω διαβασει οτι υπαρχει σε ποδοδερματιτιδα, και ομτως ολα συμφωνουν με τις αποψεις των μελων, οτι οφειλετε σε εισοδο μικροβιου, απο γρατζουνια, ή σχισμη στο ποδι.
Θεμα καθαριοτητας δεν υπαρχει....μιας και αφιερωνω πολυ χρονο γι αυτα, καθημερινα.....
Αρα, επικεντρωνομαι, στην διατροφη.....που ειλικρινα σας μιλω, δεν υπαρχει μερα, που να μην βαζω, φρουτο, ή λαχανικό, αυγο, αυγοτροφη......αλλα δεν μπορω να υποθεσω κατι αλλο, οσον αφορα την εφανιση της νοσου.

Να σημειωσω εδω, οτι λεω τα παραπανω, μιας και περυσι τετοια εποχη, ο κ.Δημητρης, jk 21 μου εμπιστευτηκε, δυο πουλακια του, υγιέστατα, και τωρα το ενα εχει ηδη θεμα με τα ποδαρακια του.....

Θα δεχτω καθε αποψη, και εμπειρια, προκειμενου, να μην νοσησει αλλο πουλι στα χερια μου.....οσον αφορα την διατροφη, συμπληρωματα διατροφης, για ενισχυση ανοσοποιητικου, και οτι αλλο νομιζετε, οτι μπορει να βοηθησει.....
Ευχαριστω θερμα ολους οσους με βοηθησαν και συνεχιζουν να βοηθουν, και ζητω συγνωμη για το κατεβατό.....

----------


## Soulaki

Επισης θα συνεχισω να ποσταρω φωτογραφιες σε αυτο το θεμα, μιας και οπως προανεφερα, στο αλλο, δεν φαινονται....

----------


## IscarioTis

Ολα καλα θα πανε! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Πω πω λυπάμαι πολύ Αθανασία.. Δεν φανταζόμουν ότι θα κατέληγε το πουλάκι.. Πίστευα ότι μια θεραπεία χρειαζόταν μόνο..

----------


## Soulaki

Μακαρι, Δημητρη.....
 Ολυμπια μου.....ειναι οι δυσκολες στγμες, και αυτες στο προγραμμα, δυστηχως.....

----------


## amatina

Εκ του αποτελέσματος φαίνεται  ότι πληροφορίες που άντλησες από εδώ μέσα δεν βοήθησαν το κίτρινο καναρίνι, αυτό έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τα μέχρι τώρα πιστεύω σου.

----------


## Soulaki

Οχι, Μιχαλη, δεν ισχυει αυτο, δεν κατηγορω κανεναν.....το φορουμ, πολλες φορες με βοηθησε και εμενα και αλλα μελη.....
Αν δεις παλιοτερα θεματα που εχω ανοιξει.....και ειναι αρκετα, πιστεψε με, θα το καταλαβεις, και θα δεις ποσσες φορες, μου εχουν σωσει πουλακια, τα παιδια εδω.
Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι οι ανθρωποι  ειναι γιατροί......βοηθα ο καθενας στο βαθμο που η εμεπιρια του, του εχει δειξει και δωσει καποια αποτελεσματα.
Εδω σε πτηνιατρο πας, και δεν ξερουν τι τους γινετε....

----------


## amatina

Δεν είπα πουθενά ότι κατηγορείς . Καλά το πόσα πουλάκια έπασχαν πραγματικά από κάποια ασθένεια και γιατρεύτηκαν είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σούλα λυπάμαι πραγματικά πάρα πολύ.... Είναι τόσο μικρά και ευαίσθητα δυστυχώς που είναι πολύ εύκολο να πάει κάτι στραβά κάποιες φορές.

Θα ρωτήσω κάτι εντελώς χαζό αυτή τη στιγμή, τι είδος πατήθρων τους έχεις; 


ΥΓ: Το πρόβλημα προς το παρόν διορθώθηκε οπότε συγχώνευσα τα δύο νήματα για να υπάρχει η συνέχεια της ασθένειας. Αν υπάρξει θέμα με κάποιο άλλο νήμα, θα βοηθούσε να μας το αναφέρετε για να διορθωθεί και εκείνο!

----------


## Polina

Πω πω Soulaki πολυ στεναχωρεθηκα... Με τπτ δεν φανταζομουν πως κατι τετοιο θα εξελισσόταν ετσι...Ειλικρινα λυπαμαι.

----------


## Soulaki

Κοριτσια ευχαριστω πολυ.....
Κωσταντινα, προσωρινα βρηκα ξυλινες πατηθρες, αλλα τους ειχα την κλασικη πλαστικιά.....θα βαλω σχοινενια ομως, για καλυτερα.

Οσον αφορα το νεο θεμα που ανοιξα, νομιζα οτι ειστε ενημεροι, μιας και με πμ, με ενημερωσε ο Ανδρεας, amastro, για το προβλημα.Καλα εκανες και ενωσες τα θεματα, οποτε να υπαρχει μια φυσικη συνεχεια.....

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/AceYRiw

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/n0TUAuP
Αυτες ειναι οι φωτο της γκριζουλας καναρινουλας, του κ.Δημητρη,jk21.
Η θεραπεια της ξεκινησε στις 17/7 και συμαχιζετε μεχρι και σημερα.

----------


## Soulaki

Σας βαζω και τα ποδαρακια του τιμπραντουλη, καθως και της καρδερινοκαναρας,να μου πειτε αν βλεπετε κατι, που εγω δεν βλεπω...
https://imgur.com/a/L7SK3Ae
https://imgur.com/a/fPxjUyE
https://imgur.com/a/A2UllLP
https://imgur.com/a/Lj6FXfY

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/qg5LqKX
Τους βρηκα και αυτο το μαλακο σχοινακι......για απαλα, πατουσακια......... :Love0007: 
Μην γελασετε με τον τροπο δεσιματος.....μαδαει αυτο το πραγμα, και το εκαψα στην ακρη..
Κατω στις ποτιστρες, αφησα τις ξυλινες καβιλιες......να εχουν να πατανε, για να πινουν νερακι.....εκει δεν μπαινει ο σπαγγος......
Αν κατι σας φαινεται παρατερο, μου λετε.

----------


## Soulaki

Αν καποιος ξερει, ας μου πει, πως καθαριζονται, αυτα τα σχοινακια? ::

----------


## matsarou

τα μωρομάτιλα καθαρίζουν τα πάντα 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J530F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σουλα λυπαμαι για το πουλακι . Προφανως δεν εφυγε απ την ποδοδερματιτιδα και προφανως το cosumix δεν αρκουσε  για να του λυσει το προβλημα . Η νωχελικοτητα χωρις κατι επιπλεον ραγδαιο αρχικα , με οδηγησαν στο να μην σου προτεινω αμεσα κατι πιο ισχυρο πχ augmentin .  Eκ του αποτελεσματος αυτο δεν βγηκε σε καλο , ουτε μπορω να σου πω οτι θα το εσωζε κιολας .Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι το εξασθενημενο ετσι κι αλλιως πουλακι απ την ποδοδερματιτιδα , εμφανισε αυτο που ραγδαια εχει σκοτωσει παρα πολλα θηλυκα φετος  Aιφνίδιοι θάνατοι θηλυκών εντός της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδουμαλλον ομως καθολου ή μηδαμινα σε αλλα μελη της παρεας μας ωστε να ειχαμε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες ... 

Στα πουλακια τα καινουργια που εβαλες φωτο , δεν βλεπω κατι ξεκαθαρο σαν προβλημα . Στο γκριζο , οσο επιτρεπουν οι φωτο , δεν βλεπω οριστικο καθαρισμα , δεν μπορω ομως να αξιολογισω απο τοσο μακρια αν υπαρχει βελτιωση . Ειτε συνεχιζεις με την αλοιφη που βαζεις (θυμισε μου , νομιζω καποια με μουριποσινη πια ; ) ειτε πας σε καποια αλλη συμφωνα με προταση των μελων , ειτε πας το πουλακι σε πτηνιατρο .

Εγω δεν ειμαι γιατρος .Προσπαθω να βοηθησω οσο μπορω αλλα σαν ανθρωπος που θελει αυτος ο χωρος να προσφερει αξιοκρατικη κριτικη , οπως εγω εχω κανει σε κινησεις (ανωνυμα ) πτηνιατρων (παντα με επιχειρηματα ) περιμενω να δω και ενα θεμα , απο οποιον θελει να παρουσιασει και τις λαθος πρακτικες εδω μεσα , *πουλιων που ηταν μια χαρα* και νομιζαμε οτι γινανε καλα με αχρειαστα φαρμακα .Γιατι ειμαι ξεκαθαρα κατα της ασκοπης χρησης φαρμακων

----------


## jk21

Για τα σχοινια , ψεκασε τα με χλωριομενο (πυκνα ) νερο ή με σπρευ χλωρινης . Αστα μιση ωρα και ξεπλυνε καλα  ή εξ αρχης αστα σε πιο αραιο χλωριομενο  νερο για καποιες ωρες και ξεπλυνε μετα καλα .Θα καθαρισουν μια χαρα αν αυτο γινεται το πολυ καθε 15 μερες .Αλλαζε οταν βλεπεις να τριβονται αρκετα .Σωστα εχεις τις ακρες εκτος κλουβιου

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Κοριτσια ευχαριστω πολυ.....
> Κωσταντινα, προσωρινα βρηκα ξυλινες πατηθρες, αλλα τους ειχα την κλασικη πλαστικιά.....θα βαλω σχοινενια ομως, για καλυτερα.
> 
> Οσον αφορα το νεο θεμα που ανοιξα, νομιζα οτι ειστε ενημεροι, μιας και με πμ, με ενημερωσε ο Ανδρεας, amastro, για το προβλημα.Καλα εκανες και ενωσες τα θεματα, οποτε να υπαρχει μια φυσικη συνεχεια.....


Καλά έκανες και το άλλαξες, σίγουρα θα βοηθήσει στα υπόλοιπα μικρούλια!  :Happy:  

Ναι είμασταν όλοι ενήμεροι! Σωστά άνοιξες νέο θέμα γιατί άργησα σχετικά να βρω τεχνική λύση!

----------


## Soulaki

> Σουλα λυπαμαι για το πουλακι . Προφανως δεν εφυγε απ την ποδοδερματιτιδα και προφανως το cosumix δεν αρκουσε  για να του λυσει το προβλημα . Η νωχελικοτητα χωρις κατι επιπλεον ραγδαιο αρχικα , με οδηγησαν στο να μην σου προτεινω αμεσα κατι πιο ισχυρο πχ augmentin .  Eκ του αποτελεσματος αυτο δεν βγηκε σε καλο , ουτε μπορω να σου πω οτι θα το εσωζε κιολας .Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι το εξασθενημενο ετσι κι αλλιως πουλακι απ την ποδοδερματιτιδα , εμφανισε αυτο που ραγδαια εχει σκοτωσει παρα πολλα θηλυκα φετος  Aιφνίδιοι θάνατοι θηλυκών εντός της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδουμαλλον ομως καθολου ή μηδαμινα σε αλλα μελη της παρεας μας ωστε να ειχαμε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες ... 
> 
> Στα πουλακια τα καινουργια που εβαλες φωτο , δεν βλεπω κατι ξεκαθαρο σαν προβλημα . Στο γκριζο , οσο επιτρεπουν οι φωτο , δεν βλεπω οριστικο καθαρισμα , δεν μπορω ομως να αξιολογισω απο τοσο μακρια αν υπαρχει βελτιωση . Ειτε συνεχιζεις με την αλοιφη που βαζεις (θυμισε μου , νομιζω καποια με μουριποσινη πια ; ) ειτε πας σε καποια αλλη συμφωνα με προταση των μελων , ειτε πας το πουλακι σε πτηνιατρο .
> 
> Εγω δεν ειμαι γιατρος .Προσπαθω να βοηθησω οσο μπορω αλλα σαν ανθρωπος που θελει αυτος ο χωρος να προσφερει αξιοκρατικη κριτικη , οπως εγω εχω κανει σε κινησεις (ανωνυμα ) πτηνιατρων (παντα με επιχειρηματα ) περιμενω να δω και ενα θεμα , απο οποιον θελει να παρουσιασει και τις λαθος πρακτικες εδω μεσα , *πουλιων που ηταν μια χαρα* και νομιζαμε οτι γινανε καλα με αχρειαστα φαρμακα .Γιατι ειμαι ξεκαθαρα κατα της ασκοπης χρησης φαρμακων


Κ.Δημητρη, ευχαριστω, αρχικα για την αμεση απαντηση.Ξερετε ποσο σας εκτιμω, και σε καμια περιπτωση, δεν ειστε υπευθυνος, για την εξελιξη της υγειας του πουλιου, που εφυγε.
Ξερω πολυ καλα, οτι με συμβουλεψατε, σαν να ειναι δικο σας το πουλακι.
Πανω απ ολα υπευθυνος ειναι ο ιδιοκτητης καθε ζωου, για το πως, θα χειριστει την καθε περιπτωση ασθενειας, αναλογα με διαφορες δυνατοτητες του καθενος μας....οικονομικες κτλ.
Για τον καθε ενα που ισχυριζετε διαφορα, δεν παιρνω αλλο θεση......καθε αποψη ειναι σεβαστή.
Οσον αφορα τις φωτο, θα σας ανεβασω δυο πιο καθαρες, ισως βοηθησουν.
Μεχρι τωρα βαζω την celestoderm.

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/rSxXTA0
https://imgur.com/a/LkMv1KM
Αυτες ειναι νομιζω καλυτερες.....
Πειτε μου, κατι ακομα.....υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι κολητικο, με την εννοια, της ιωσης, απο πουλι, σε πουλι?

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/n3m8ZKX
https://imgur.com/a/dHTwdun
Εβαλα και του τιμπραντουλη μου, του τραγουδισταρά, πιο καθαρες......δεν βλεπω κατι......υποπτο.

----------


## jk21

εχει βελτιωση αλλα θελω να καθαρισει εντελως . Το οιδημα εχει φυγει αλλα υπαρχει η εστια 

θα σου ελεγα να μη συνεχισεις αλλο με κορτιζονουχα αλοιφη (εχει και κορτιζονη αυτη εκτος απο αντιβιωση ) .Συνεχισε ειτε με μουριποσινη σαν ουσια (την εχει η bactroban αλλα ειναι σε ελλειψη οποτε παρε γεννοσημο ) ειτε με fucidin  . Η πρωτη πιο εξειδικευμενη και ισχυρη για σταφυλοκοκκο η δευτερη πιο ευραιου φασματος , ισχυρη και σε συνηθισμενα στελεχη σταφυλοκοκκου , οχι τοσο πολυ οσο η πρωτη σε δυσκολα  . Ειμαι αισιοδοξος οτι θα καθαρισει σιγα σιγα οριστικα 

Μικροβια υπαρχουν παντου . Το e coli που συχνα δινει μολυνσεις στις πατουσες ειναι φυσιολογικο μεσα στις κουτσουλιες . Ο επιδερμικος σταφυλοκοκκος υπαρχει και στα χερια μας . Ο χρυσιζων ειναι πιο σπανιος αλλα μπορει και αυτος να βρεθει και ολα αυτα βρισκουν πληγες οι εξασθενημενους οργανισμους και εισερχονται σε αμυχες ή και στο δερμα απλα . Ο χρυσιζων θελει προσοχη και σε μας ! Οταν πραγματι υπαρχει διαγνωσμενα με εξετασεις , ναι μπορει να μεταδοθει ευκολα , πιο ευκολα απ τα αλλα που ανεφερα που θελουν εξασθενημενα πουλια για να κανουν ευκολα ζημια .Δεν ειναι ιοι , ειναι μικροβια 

Δεν δειχνει κατι ο αρσενικος  .Μην πανικοβαλεσαι . Δεν πεθανε απο ποδοδερματιτιδα το αλλο , μπορει ομως ενα πουλι να πεθανει αν μια ποδοδερματιτιδα προχωρησει πολυ .Δεν ειχε προβλημα  σε τετοιο βαθμο

ενισχυσε τα πουλακια με πηγες βιταμινης Α (κροκο , κοκκινη πιπερια , γλυστριδα , πρασινα λαχανικα ) και mutavit αυτη την εποχη και ολα θα πανε καλυτερα

Δωσε 7 μερες συνεχομενα mutavit και μετα καθε 3η μερα ολο τον αυγουστο

----------


## Soulaki

Σας ευχαριστω, παρα πολυ.
Οποτε παω σε φαρμακειο, και ζητω γενοσημο, της bactroban.
Σαν δοσολογια, βαζω παλι δυο φορες την ημερα? Και για ποσο διαστημα?

----------


## Soulaki

Καλημερα.Βρηκα την bactrocine.
Θα βαλω τωρα το,πρωι, μια φορα, και μου λετε για την συχνοτητα. :Happy0159:

----------


## Soulaki

Καλημερα.Βρηκα την bactrocine.
Θα βαλω τωρα το,πρωι, μια φορα, και μου λετε για την συχνοτητα. :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

πρωι απογευμα καθημερινα και αν σου ειναι ευκολο και ενδιαμεσα  . Να το βλεπουμε ανα 2-3 μερες

----------


## Soulaki

Ναι, φυσικα, μπορω και ενδιαμεσα.
Ετσι λενε και οι οδηγιες, απλα δεν ηξερα, αν ισχυει και για πουλακι.... :Confused0006: 
Απλα, καποια στιγμη, θα χρειαστει να του βαλω, σιγουρα μπανακι, γιατι ειναι πολυ κολωδες, αυτο.

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/hp1sn6K
Βλεπετε, να εχει καρινα?
ή εγω εχω καει στον χυλο, και φυσαω και το γιαουρτι, που λενε? :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Βλεπω οτι εχει μαζεψει λιπακι  .... Προσοχη στη διατροφη ! Οχι μεγαλη ποσοτητα σπορων στη διαθεση του καθε μερα  . Δεν εχει καρινα

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι ηδη σε διαιτα εδω και μερες....απο τοτε που τα ειπαμε.......εχει μειωθει το λιπάκι, ηταν περισσοτερο....

----------


## Soulaki

Ελπιζω να βγω λαθος, αλλα μου φαινετε οτι κατι τρεχει με την μικρη.
Αυτο  που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι τρωει ,πινει κανονικά, μεχρι και μπανιο εκανε.....αλλλα καθε μερα που την πιανω για την αλοιφη, νομιζω οτι κανει πιο πολυ καρινα......να ειναι ιδεα μου?
Στα σχοινακια δεν ανεβαινει....βεβαια, την πρωτη μερα που της τα εβαλα, μπλεχτηκε, και την νρηκα σαν την νυχτεριδα, αλλα ευτυχως ημουν διπλα, και την κεμπλεξα αμεσως......
Τωρα τι να πω....φοβηθηκε? Εχει και την συνηθεια να καθετε κατω......
Αλλα καθε φορα που την πιανω, ολο και λιγοτερο αντιστεκετε, και νιωθω οτι δεν εχει τοση δυναμη.....
Ξερετε, αν υπαρχει καποια ιωση, να το πω? Μικροβιο? Με τετοια συμπτωματα.
Αυριο που θα την πιασω, θα βαλω φωτο κοιλιας, και ποδαρακια.
Επισης, ωρες ωρες σαν να φουσκωνει το πτερωμα, στο επανω μερος του σωματος.....κατι σαν καμπουρα ενα πραγμα.

----------


## jk21

Bαλε τις ξυλινες πατηθρες 

Δεν μου αρεσει οτι αντιστεκεται λιγοτερο .... περιμενουμε φωτο  . Περι ασθενειας στα θηλυκα *Aιφνίδιοι θάνατοι θηλυκών εντός της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου*Κοιταξα τωρα σε σταθερο υπολογιστη καλυτερα τη φωτο και ισως υπαρχει μια *υποψια*  (μονο )  εναρξης διογκωσης του εντερου και ελαχιστα μια σκουροτερη περιοχη στη θεση που βρισκεται το συκωτι (εκει ανεπαισθητη και οχι αξιολογισιμη προς το παρον )



Βαλτης αυριο απο το πρωι cosumix που ξερω οτι εχεις (γιατι εχουμε και την προσφατη ασχημη εξελιξη στο αλλο πουλακι ) και παρε augmentin 250αρι και δωσε στο στομα μια σταγονα αδιαλυτη μολις το παρεις και για περαιτερω , αν δεν εχεις ημερησια δοσολογια στοματος , ενημερωσε μας ή αν εχεις το τηλ μου (νομιζω το εχεις ) παρε να σου πω 

Δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι εχει κατι το πουλακι αλλα δεν μπορουμε να ρισκαρουμε . Ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις , δειχνει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα .Η αντιβιωση θα το βοηθησει και στο ποδαρακι

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραια.Δοσολογια για augmentin εχω απο παλιοτερα.
Θα σας βαλω και νεες φωτο, να δειτε .

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/Z6034e7
https://imgur.com/a/vBwl5EH
https://imgur.com/a/Y0rYMEb
Να το, το κοριτσι μου.....ξεκιναω αντιβιωση και βλεπουμε....
εβαλα και τις ξυλινες πατηθρες.

----------


## Soulaki

Αντιβιωση θα δωσω μια σταγονα στο στομα, τωρα.
Εχω δοσολογια για ποτηστρα 100αρα, απο παλιοτερα.....μηπως να συνεχισω με αυτην, ή να δινω στο στομα? 
Αν δινω στο στομα, πειτε μου δοσολογια ημερας.......
Συνολο 7 μερες, αν θυμαμαι καλα.
Ευχαριστω πάαααρα, πολυ.

----------


## Soulaki

Απιστευτο....ανεβηκε στις ξυλινες πατηθρες.....και σκουπιζετε, γιατι εχυσα την mutavit, και εκανε μπανιο, στην ποτιστρα....
Τωρα, τι να πω?

----------


## Soulaki

Εδωσα και για βραδυ, στο στομα αντιβιωση και βλεπουμε.
Κ.Δημητρη, το τηλεφωνο σας, το εχω , αλλα δεν θελω να ενοχλω.....αν καθε τρεις και λιγο καποιος σας παιρνει , η συζηγος θα μας παρει με το τσοκαρο, και με το δικιο της. ::

----------


## jk21

Σουλα οταν θεωρω οτι το τηλ μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει , ξερω οτι πρεπει . Αν δεν ειχες τη δοσολογια ή μερες διακοπων και τα παιδια της ΔΟ δεν ηταν δυνατο να σε ενημερωσουν εγκαιρα (εχουν και αυτα οικογενειες και δουλιες ) και το πουλι δεν ηταν καλα , για μελη που εχουν δειξει οτι αγαπουν το GBC η εξαιρεση ειναι εφικτη  :wink: 

Δεν εχω εικονα του πουλιου απο κοντα  (συμπεριφορα ) αλλα χαιρομαι για την μη επιδεινωση τουλαχιστον .Να το παρακολουθεις και να δωσεις το φαρμακο για 7ημερο .Καλα ειναι να εχουμε την εικονα απο κατω ποτε ποτε

----------


## Soulaki

Οποτε δυο φορες την ημερα, πρωι βραδυ στο στομα , σωστα?
Θα βαζω φωτο, ανα τριημερο, και ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα... :winky: 
Ευχαριστωωωωω.

----------


## jk21

ναι στη δοσολογια και προετοιμασια του διαλυματος οπως ξερεις

----------


## Soulaki

:Happy:  :bye:

----------


## Soulaki

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.
Τα νεα μας ειναι,  τα εξης.....η μικρη εχει ζωηρεψει αρκετα, αλλα συνεχιζω θεραπεια κανονικα, με την αντιβιωση, και την αλοιφη, απο τις 30/7.
https://imgur.com/a/TVbHeH3
https://imgur.com/a/XfHXWQr
https://imgur.com/a/hLtP0fe

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/cWpw1Ut
Δειτε και μια φωτο, κοιλιτσας.....προληπτικα.
Καθε τρεις μερες της βαζω μπανακι, γιατι η αλοιφη εχει κολησει στα πουπουλα.....
Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βλεπω να βοηθαει ιδιαιτερα.....σε εκεινο το σημειο, ειναι σαν βρεγμενα, ενα πραγμα.

----------


## Flifliki

Αντε, όλα καλά να πάνε! Είναι κ κουκλίτσα!

----------


## Soulaki

Μακαρι, Ολυμπια μου.
Σε ευχαριστω πολύ.

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλα κανεις και βαζεις μπανακι
Αστο να δουμε τωρα θα αλλαξει πιπουλα
και βλεπουμε αμα δεν αλλαξει 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δινε μπανακι συχνα και ελευθερα . Οσο παιρνει την αντιβιωση στο στομα , μπορει και μπανακι να εχει και χορταρικα να τρωει . Αν δεν φευγει , ισως πρεπει να βαλεις ελαχιστο (μια σταγονα ) υγρο πιατων στη μπανιερα αλλα με συνεχη παρουσια σου σε οσο διαστημα θα εχεις τη μπανιερα στο κλουβι ωστε να μην το αφησεις να πιει καθολου .Αν δεν ειναι εφικτο , τοτε κανεις υπομονη να φυγει η λαδιλα με τα συνεχη μπανια 

Δεν μπορω να σου πω οτι φαινεται ξεκαθαρη βελτιωση στις φωτο αλλα συνεχιζεις  .Την augmentin 7 μερες συνολο , την αλοιφη οσο θα δουμε οτι θα χρειαστει

----------


## Soulaki

Ναι, η αληθεια ειναι οτι στα ποδαρακια, εχει μεν μειωθει το φουσκωμα, αλλα οι εστιες υπαρχουν..... :sad: 
Συνεχιζω, και βλεπουμε.
Δυσκολο να ελεγξω, κυριως να προλαβω, να μην πιει, σαπουνονερο.....καλυτερα να φυγει μονο του, και ας αργησει......
Ειναι ηδη ταλαιπωρημενο, το καημενο, δεν θελω να εχουμε αλλα.

----------


## Soulaki

Λοιπον, τα νεα μας.....
Τελικα η αντιβιωση, βοηθησε πολυ την μικρη.Εχει επανελθει πληρως......τελειωσαμε εχθες, με αυτην.
Κατι αλλο επισης ευχάριστο, ειναι οτι η διαιτα παει μια χαρα, και ολο και μειωνεται το λιπος στον λαιμο.....
Στα ποδαρακθα τωρα.....δεν ξερω τι να πω.ζβαζω τρεις φορες την ημερα αλοιφη......δεν φαινεται να καθαριζει τελειος.....θα σας δειξω φωτο, να μου πειτε.
https://imgur.com/a/rZ5Y3fF
https://imgur.com/a/RgUO91h

----------


## amatina

Με αλοιφή δεν κλείνει, και να κλείσει εξωτερικά μέσα θα δουλεύει… ισχύει ότι είπα για το κίτρινο

----------


## jk21

> Γνώμη μου, στο βαθμό που είναι εάν δεν το πας σε γιατρό… (έστω σε γενικό  χειρουργό ή δερματολόγο) δεν θα επανακάμψει αλλά θα χειροτερεύει. Η θεραπεία είναι πολύμηνη.



Με δεδομενο οτι οι εστιες μπορει να εχουν σταματησει να συγκεκτρωνουν πυον , δεν εχουν ομως εξαφανιστει , η Σουλα εχει την επιλογη να προσφυγει σε πτηνιατρο οπως ειχε προτεινει ο Μιχαλης  . Αν κανει αυτη την επιλογη μεχρι να γινει αυτο , γνωμη μου ειναι να συνεχισει την αλοιφη μεχρι εκεινη την ημερα ( εχουμε ΣΚ μπροστα μας και πλησιαζει και δεκαπενταυγουστος και δεν ξερω αν θα βρει πτηνιατρο αμεσα ) και την αντιβιωση για ενα 3ημερο ακομα μεχρι το βραδυ τουλαχιστον της Κυριακης   . 

Αν προχωρησει σε επαφη με εξειδικευμενο πτηνιατρο , τι επιπλεον  πιστευεις οτι θα κανει στο συγκεκριμενο πουλακι (ειδους και μεγεθους πουλιου αλλα και βαθμου προσβολης στο πελμα )  στις εστιες της ποδοδερματιτιδας Μιχαλη , συμφωνα με οσα εχεις διαβασει ; Αυτη τη στιγμη να θυμισω οτι λαμβανει εξειδικευμενη αλοιφη για ανθεκτικο σταφυλοκοκκο και εχει λαβει και ευρεου φασματος νωριτερα και σαν αντιβιωση χορηγειται η συγκεκριμενη που συνηθως δινουν σε δερματικες λοιμωξεις απο σταφυλοκοκκο οι γιατροι σε ανθρωπους  (εκτος απο αλλες ενεσιμες που πιο σπανια χρειαζονται ) 

Σουλα ειναι ενθαρρυντικη η αλλαγη διαθεσης στο πουλακι , σιγουρα ομως η ποδοδερματιτιδα δεν δειχνει να εχει καθαρισει σαν σημαδι .Σαν φλεγμονη ισως ειναι οκ και σταδιακα αλλαξει η εξωτερικη δερματικη εικονα αλλα δεν μπορω να στο πιστοποιησω και ισως μεσα ακομα υπαρχει μολυνση που μπορει να αυξηθει . Αλοιφη μπορει να υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να συνεχιζεις , την augmentin σιγουρα οχι πανω απο 12 αντε max 15νθημερο και δεν μπορω να σου πω αλλη μη ενεσιμη που να εχει πιο σιγουρα αποτελεσματα  . Δεν ξερω αν ενας πτηνιατρος μπορει να καθαρισει την εστια επεμβατικα σε τοσο μικρο πουλακι και να λαβει απο εκει δειγμα να γινει καλλιεργεια ωστε να υπαρχει κατι πιο συγκεκριμενο ... Αναμενω και την αποψη του Μιχαλη

----------


## Soulaki

Σας ευχαριστω....., θα δω τι θα κανω.......
θα ηθελα ομως, να ακουσω και εγω την αποψη του Μιχαλη.....ισως  εχει δει, ή ζησει κατι παρομοιο.
Ή ισως εχει παει πουλακι σε γιατρο, με τετοιο προβλημα....

----------


## amatina

Όχι δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει αυτή την ασθένεια από ότι έχω διαβάσει λέω, ίσως να το έχω ξαναγράψει δεν θυμάμαι. Το Bumblefoot  είναι σηπτική κατάσταση του ποδιού  Εμφανίζεται συνήθως μετά την εισαγωγή της λοίμωξης στους ιστούς του ποδιού. Ένας αριθμός παραγόντων μπορεί να προδιαθέσει στην ανάπτυξη αυτής της κατάστασης. Αυτοί οι παράγοντες περιλαμβάνουν την ασθένεια, τη διείσδυση των τραυματισμών, την κακή διατροφή και τις μετέπειτα διατροφικές ανεπάρκειες (π.χ. υποβιταμίνωση Α [και τις βρώμικες συνθήκες διαβίωσης.  Οποιαδήποτε διακοπή της άμυνας του δέρματος θα διευκολύνει την είσοδο της λοίμωξης στο πόδι. Τα συστήματα ταξινόμησης έχουν προταθεί για το bumblefoot διαιρώντας σε  πέντε βαθμούς.  Πρέπει να γίνει προσεκτική αξιολόγηση της κάθε περίπτωσης και να καθοριστεί ένα κατάλληλο θεραπευτικό σχέδιο.Στα πτηνά το απόστημα πρέπει να ανοίξει και το συσσωρευμένο πύο ξύνεται με το χέρι. Η αποστηματικός περιοχή πρέπει να καθαρίζεται με αντισηπτικό διάλυμα και η πληγή με φάρμακα Επίδεση του τραύματος θα βοηθήσει στην πρόληψη της περαιτέρω μόλυνση.Ένα απόστημα είναι μία εντοπισμένη λοίμωξη, η οποία μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε πόνο, βλάβη των ιστών, σηψαιμία και το θάνατο.
Σε αντίθεση με τα θηλαστικά, τα πτηνά και τα ερπετά δεν έχουν λεμφαδένες που μπορούν να φιλτράρουν τη λεμφική αποστράγγιση από εστία φλεγμονής. Αντ 'αυτού, το ινώδες εκκρίνεται στην φλεγμονώδη περιοχή και ακινητοποιεί τόσο τα παθογόνα όσο και τα φλεγμονώδη κύτταρα. Εάν οι οξείες κυτταρικές και ανοσοαποκρίσεις είναι σε θέση να εξαλείψουν τα παθογόνα, το εξίδρωμα αναρροφάται αργά από τον περιβάλλοντα ιστό κοκκοποίησης. Όταν τα παθογόνα δεν εξαλειφθούν, μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί μια κατάσταση χρόνιας φλεγμονής στην οποία διεγείρεται η έκκριση περαιτέρω ινώδους. Το προκύπτον εγκαψουλωμένο απόστημα περιγράφεται ως ινώδες. Μια ινώδης ιστός ορίζεται ως μία τοπική φλεγμονώδης διαδικασία που χαρακτηρίζεται από την ατελή εξάλειψη των παθογόνων και τη συνεχιζόμενη έκκριση ινώδους. Όπου η λειτουργία μειώνεται λόγω της παρουσίας ινώδους.

----------


## amatina

συχνά απαιτείται χειρουργική επέμβαση.

----------


## Soulaki

Πριν απο λιγο, αφου εκανε μπανακι, την επιασα να βαλω αλοιφη, και ανακαλυψα, αυτο, στα μπουτακια.....μοιαζουν με πληγες......
https://imgur.com/a/Z9wDWq5
https://imgur.com/a/Oue1F7J
δεν δειχνει, ομως κατι να την ενοχλει...

----------


## jk21

Σουλα ειναι σημαδια που εχουμε δει και σε πουλακι του Δημητρη του dikai παλιοτερα και μπορει να συμβουν ειτε σε σηψαιμικη μορφη ευλογιας , ειτε σε προσβολη σταφυλοκοκκου σαν βασικη ασθενεια ειτε σαν δευτερογενη λοιμωξη σταφυλοκοκκου σε υπαρξη ευλογιας 

Βαζεις fucidin ή mouriposin  και εκει και αν εχεις σπαθελαιο , βαζε μια φορα την ημερα ενδιαμεσα και απο αυτο  . Δεν σταματας σε καμμια περιπτωση την augmentin και ειτε απευθυνεσαι σε πτηνιατρο ειτε σκεφτομαστε τι αλλο μπορουμε να δωσουμε ως αντιβιωση , επειδη δειχνει η augmentin να μην αρκει (εκτος αν ηταν χειροτερα και δεν το ειχες δει και βελτιωθηκε )  . Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο εκτος απο baytril ισως ή αν ειχες καψουλες ciproxin σπιτι (αντιστοιχη ισχυρη κινολονη για ανθρωπους ) γιατι τα φαρμακεια δεν δινουν νομιζω χωρις συνταγη γιατρου αυτη την κατηγορια φαρμακων 

Θελω να κοιταξεις αν βρεις αυτη την αλοιφη 

https://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/packages/354

αλλιως αυτο το σπρευ ( vioplex ) https://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/vioplex

απλα ειναι ακριβοτερο  


Δεν με ανησυχει τοσο το θεμα της πατουσας  ( εκει θα ηθελα και τη διευκρινιση του Μιχαλη αν τελικα θεωρει οτι μπορει να γινει επεμβαση σαν αυτη που αναφερει σε κομματι αρθρου για την ποδοδερματιτιδα )  οσο αυτες οι πληγες  !  Αν δεις το πουλακι να μην τρωει σπορους και να τρωει πχ αυγοτροφη , δες στο στομα αν εχει σημαδια λευκα σε γλωσσα ή πιο μεσα , για περιπτωση υγρης ευλογιας . Αν δεις εστω σημαδι ξηρης ευλογιας σε ενα απο τα αλλα πουλακια ή σε αυτο πχ καποιο ογκιδιο σε ποδι ή ματι να αναπτυσσεται , τοτε σιγουρα να δωσεις και zovirax υγρο .Δυστυχως ειμαι εκτος Αθηνας να σου εδινα αλλα ισως μπορεσουν μικρη ποσοτητα ο Λευτερης ή ο Γιωργος ο gtsaka που ξερω οτι εχουν αυτη τη στιγμη

----------


## Soulaki

Οποτε σταματαω την bactroban, και βαζω fusidin, και στις πατουσες, και στα μπουτια? Αν καταλαβα καλά....
Δεν ξερω αν το εχει καιρο....δεν μου ειχε ξανατυχει, να πονηρεψω, και δεν την ελεγχα, εκει.
Τυχαια σημερα το ανακαλυψα.
σπορους αυγο και αυγουροφη, τρωει κανονικα, για την ωρα, και ειναι ζωηρη.
Θα ελεγξω και τα αλλα πουλια....σιγουρα τα ματακια ολων ειναι οκ.Θα δω και ποδαρακια......
ευλογια σε πουλι, μονιμα μεσα στο σπιτι....τι στο καλο να πω....που την βρηκε.
Θα ψαξω να βρω οτι μπορω, και μου δωσουν σε φαρμακειο.....

----------


## jk21

Σουλα ελεγα πια περιπτωση μου θυμιζει πιο προσφατη ..... την θυμηθηκα 

*Άρρωστη αρσενική καρδερίνα*Δεν εχει φτασει φυσικα το προβλημα εκει που κατεληξε στου Αντρεα  αλλα αυτο ειναι που με φοβιζει 

Για την αλοιφη αν βρεις εκεινη που σου ειπα , θα βαλεις εκεινη  παρα τις αλλες δυο .Προς το παρον δωσε fucidin μηπως ειχε καλυτερη δραση απο μουριποσυνη αν και δεν ειναι σαφες μεχρι τωρα  . Η apobasyn ειναι σε ελλειψη νομιζω και ηταν η καταλυτερη σε ανοιγμα του κορμιου (σε ανθρωπους ) απο κατακλυση και μολυνσεις .Η νεομυκινη με την βακιτρακινη κανουν ισχυρο συνδιασμο και τις ιδιες ουσιες εχει και το σπρευ αλλα ειναι πιο ακριβο .Το pulvo εχει μονο νεομυκινη .Στο σπρευ προσεξε αν τελικα παρεις αυτο , να μη ριχνεις απο πολυ κοντα και να καλυπτεις το κεφαλι . Βαζε φυσικα και στις πατουσες

----------


## Soulaki

Οποτε προσωρινα βαζω fisidin, και ψαχνω για την ?       
μπερδευτηκα....συγνωμη.Νομι  ω το σπρευ εννοειτε.....σωστα?
Και βαζω και απο,τα δυο, παντου?
παω να ελεγξω και τα αλλα πουλια, να σας πω.....

----------


## amatina

Έχεις δει πύον και τι χρώμα έχει?

----------


## Soulaki

Οχι, δεν εχει πυον, Μιχαλη...ευχαριστω.
Ελεγξα και τα αλλα πουλιά.Η καρδερινοκαναρα, ειναι οκ.Στομα μπουτια πατουσες.
Ο τιμπραντο, καθαρο στομα, καθαρα μπουτακια, και ποδαρακια σας βαζω φωτο.

----------


## Soulaki

https://imgur.com/a/Tq1IK5H
https://imgur.com/a/mpIjiTc
επισης τον εχω στην ζευγαρωστρα, με χωρισμα, με την ασθενη......λετε, να την απομονωσω τελειος?

----------


## jk21

δεν διακρινω κατι στο αρσενικο 

Σουλα το ποστ 154 ειναι κομμενο (μαλλον απ το γνωστο bug επειδη θα ειχες κολλητη καμμια παρενθεση ή σημειο στιξης κατι τετοιο συμβαινει συνηθως )  και δεν βλεπω πληρως τι λες 

αλλα 

συνεχιζεις fucidin κανονικα μεχρι να βρεθει στα χερια σου η abopasyn ή το vioplex  . Οταν παρεις καποιο απ τα αλλα , ξεκινας με εκεινα και αν ειναι το σπρευ και η παροχη του στρεσσαρει το πουλακι , τοτε το βαζεις μια φορα ενδιαμεσα απο φουσιντιν που θα συνεχισεις πρωι απογευμα (αναγκαστικα ) .

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραια.....για την συγκατοικηση, τι λετε?
Εχει χωρισμα μονιμα η ζευγαρωστρα......να τα αφησω, ή να τα απομακρυνω τελειος?

----------


## Soulaki

Δεν μου κολαει υπνος, απο την στεναχωρια, και βρηκα χρονο να διαβασω το θεμα που μου ποσταρε ο κ.Δημητρης, με την περιπτωση του Ανδρεα.
Ναι,κ.Δημητρη, εχετε δικιο, για μια ακομα φορα.Και εγω βρισκω πολλα κοινα, στο αδικοχαμενο καρδερινακι, με την δικη μου καναρινουλα.
Οι εικονες σοκαριστικες......καλυτερα να μην τις ειχα δει......απορω με την δυναμη του πουλιου, και του κατόχου του, να κουβαλησουν αυτο τον σταυρό.
Μακαρι να μην χρειαστει να ξαναδουμε, τετοιες εικονες, και κυριως να μην βασανιστουν αλλες ψυχουλες, με αυτο τον τροπο.... :sad:

----------


## Soulaki

Ξεκιναω fusidin, και vioplex....και βλεπουμε......

----------


## jk21

Σουλα δεν ειναι σε αυτη την κατασταση το πουλακι , ουτε ειναι απαραιτητο να εχει αυτη τη συνεχεια απλα πρεπει να ειμαστε ετοιμοι για ολα  . Ευχομαι να παει καλυτερα και ηδη το augmetin να εχει βελτιωσει μια χειροτερη κατασταση που μπορει να υπηρχε αλλα να μην την ειχες δει

----------


## Soulaki

:Happy0159:  Μακαρι.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ολα θα πανε καλα Σουλακι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Καλησπερα σ ολους.
Να πω και εγω τα νεα μου, μιας και χαθηκαμε λιγο.
Η μικρη, παει καλα.Ακολουθησα, και μια τριημερη επιπλεον θεραπεια με την αντιβιωση, επι τρεις φορες την ημερα.
τωρα τελειωσε , και μας εμεινε το σπρευ, και η αλοιφη.
Ειναι ζωηρη, και τρωει.....βεβαια δεν κελαιδαει, αλλα αυτο ουτως η αλλως δεν ηταν στα χομπι της, απο την αρχη....οποτε δεν με παραξενευει.
Θα συνεχισω, και θα ενημερωνω ανα διαστηματα.
Ελπιζω σε πληρη αναρρωση, και κλεισιμο των πληγων....

----------


## Flifliki

Μπράβο το μικρούλι! Καλή ανάρρωση!

----------


## Soulaki

Ευχαριστουμεεε. :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

Ευχαριστα νεα αλλα καλα ειναι να εχουμε σχετικα συντομα εικονα

----------


## Soulaki

Σκεφτομαι, να σταματησω για λιγο διαστημα, αλοιφη, και σπρευ.....μιας και η εικονα ειναι η ιδια.....ουτε βελτιωση, ομως ουτε και επιδεινωση βλεπω......να δω πως θα παει.
Τρωει πινει, δειχνει καλα......
Ισως βοηθουσε ενα διαλειμα....

----------


## IscarioTis

Ειδες ολα πηγαν καλα Σουλακι 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

